# What's good at the moment?



## User (13 Jul 2018)




----------



## Slick (13 Jul 2018)

Not sure about where they sit in the range but Bergamont are ace.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Jul 2018)

You want to get one with a 3rd generation motor. I think Bosch are top of the line but 3rd gen is the way To go.


----------



## Cycleops (14 Jul 2018)

Why not save him a ton of money and buy one of the electric wheel/crank conversions for about £3/400 for his existing bike?


----------



## winjim (14 Jul 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> You want to get one with a 3rd generation motor. I think Bosch are top of the line but 3rd gen is the way To go.


My LBS has a dog named Bosch. That tells me what I need to know.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Jul 2018)

In terms of propulsion, the Bosch crank drive system is reliable and gives a reasonably authentic cycling experience.

It's fitted to dozens of makes - and types - of bicycle, so it depends what father likes to ride.

As a general point, Cube/Bosch bikes look good value, starting at under £2,000.

Hub motor bikes are a bit cheaper, some of the Chinese stuff is truly dreadful, but there are decent makes.

Worth a look at Wisper - various styles available.

Still Chinese, but reasonable quality, @welsh dragon has a Wisper which she is pleased with.

Wisper's owner, David Miall, is a good guy who believes in looking after people, so you will get some genuine customer service which you wouldn't get with a Chinese cheapie off ebay.

https://wisperbikes.com/


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2018)

As Pale Rider says, i am very happy with my bike. I have had it for 2 years now and apart from a flat this last week, i havn't had any trouble with the bike itself.


----------

